# Emergency Camp Stove from Tin Cans



## Javin (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a design for a stove that I made a couple years back. I keep a couple of them handy since they're easy enough to make:

Pocket Sized Camp Stove (The Improved "Penny Stove")

Those familiar with penny stoves should be right at home here. My design is more of the cover surrounding it.

-Javin


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a good product there!


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

Seemed like a whole lot of steps to me. I think you should just put several lighters in your pack and learn more about fire building. Sorry, I am a self sufficientist and can't understand the point of these. They take a lot of cans and tools to make and fuel to burn, all of which have to be bought.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

becky3086 said:


> Seemed like a whole lot of steps to me. I think you should just put several lighters in your pack and learn more about fire building. Sorry, I am a self sufficientist and can't understand the point of these. They take a lot of cans and tools to make and fuel to burn, all of which have to be bought.


:dunno: I have all the tools (except the dremel) in my pockets at all times, as for the cans?... I would look at this as something to make with salvaged materials, but I think I might make a different (simpler?) design


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's handy if you have the fuel and you don't have a stove. I wonder if it would be safe enough to use with gasoline.

Since I don't expect to go anywhere I expect to use something these things:
Walmart.com: Coleman Dual Fuel 2-Burner Stove: Camping
Walmart.com: Coleman Camp Stove Toaster: Camping
Amazon.com: Coleman Camp Oven: Software


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive built one similar to this out of aluminum cans that burns alcohol. The best use is when camping and you cant legally have a campfire OR if you want to have a fire in your tent. The alcohol burns clean and doesnt put off smoke (though you would want some ventilation for fumes). I could easily boil water for coffee or similar. They are lightweight and inexpensive.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is an awesome source for lightwieght stoves:

Zen Backpacking Stoves - Home of the Alcohol Stove


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Our scouts have made stoves similar to these. Great project.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I have multiple ways of using the fuels I store, cooking included. An alcohol stove and a bottle of Heet is small enough and cheap enough that everyone could have it in a BOB. I have several, one of which is at work in case I have to shelter in place there. While all of my office food is edible w/o cooking, the morale booster of a hot meal/drink can't be overlooked. Plus, the DIY supplies for this type of stove are practically free; with the multi-pliers I carry, I can build a functioning stove in a few minutes from found matrials. Alcohol stoves are smokeless, quiet and low maintenance, which rank it high on my list for use post-fan. FYI: for my BOB, I use a soda bottle for fuel storage, as the vapor pressure of alcohol is lower than the pressure rating of the soda which was held in the bottle; just make sure not to confuse your fuel with moonshine if using denatured alcohol as fuel. Of course if your 'shine is strong enough, it can pull double duty!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

BillS said:


> It's handy if you have the fuel and you don't have a stove. I wonder if it would be safe enough to use with gasoline.
> 
> gasoline is not safe around any fire or flame, the fire comes out to meet the gas fumes and it's just one big explosion.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> BillS said:
> 
> 
> > It's handy if you have the fuel and you don't have a stove. I wonder if it would be safe enough to use with gasoline.
> ...


----------

